# Belt Drive Fixed Gear MTB



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

was perusing Gates website and found they now offer a 6 bolt belt cog. naturally I was intrigued. ordered the cog/belt/pulley then collected some parts from my shop.

while waiting on the parts was hit by a car on my roadie (also a fixie, by happenstance) so the project got shelved for a couple of weeks. completed it once my palms healed up enough and have since been out flogging it in Cameron Park.

rides smooooooth with no drivetrain flex or tight spots. it will be interesting to see how the belt holds up to the task long term.









































BUILD:
Spot Brand Rocker frame (853 steel)
Gates cog, pulley, and belt (39/22 for a 1.77 ratio)
SLX cranks
RaceFace bb
King headset
Krampus fork
Surly/King Rabbit Hole front wheel
Knard 29x3 tubeless
WTB TCS Trail 29 rear wheel
WTB Bronson 2.2 tubeless
Elixr9 brake w/180 rotor
S-Works carbon post
Synchros saddle
On-One Mary bar
Oury grips
Origin8 stem


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Cool! I was planning to drill/mod a standard gates cog to do this, having no chain stretch / back lash issues on a fixie would be nice. I still don't have a belt compatible frame yet, but the Stache looks promising....


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah, the drivetrain is very smooth. you won't regret it when you source an appropriate frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## tuxxdk (Apr 12, 2015)

Very interesting. 

What will it say that the frame has to compatible?


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

The rear stays need to separate in order to get the belt on. Some simply state "Gates belt drive compatible". 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

The term Split Stay is also used sometimes


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

If you have access to good framebuilder/reputable shop - they can put the split on your frame (steel frame for sure, no clue about CF or Alu)


----------



## tuxxdk (Apr 12, 2015)

Ahh yes of course, I didn't think of that. Thanks 

It looks plain awesome, that belt system!


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

tuxxdk said:


> Ahh yes of course, I didn't think of that. Thanks
> 
> It looks plain awesome, that belt system!


Totally, I never thought of belt+FG combo


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Just FYI - Gates Carbon Drive Belt System

Credit to Soil_Sampler Titanium Track Fixed Gear Frame Builders


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

That's strickly for ballers. Awesome.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

UPDATE: over 1,000 miles of smooth, trouble free trails.

swapping out the krampy front end for a salsa cro-moto 15mm TA fork and king/flow wheel in a week or so to drop a couple pounds off the front end.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thumbs up! Looks like a really nice ride and I'm sure it is. 

I have an older Gates belt system on my fixed gear track/street bike. It's really sensitive to belt tension but apparently this new system works better in that regard.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Man, lost out on an auction for a Spot Brand belt SS frame. Wanted to experience the smoothness!


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome looking bike, Dang that's a lot of miles on a fixie in 6 months


----------

